# mount_smbfs stack overflow detected; terminated



## Ishayahu (Jan 24, 2013)

On new system FreeBSD 9.1 on Virtual Box by trying command:

```
mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.3 //ishayahu@docsrv/ishayahu /home/postgres/docsrv
```
I've got this error:

```
mount_smbfs: stack overflow detected; terminated
```
What does it mean?


----------

